# Muddy Corduroy



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 26, 2019)

I find my Corduroy too muddy and bass-y. Can I change something here to cut out bass frequencies? I also want more range on my high pass filter.


----------



## Flying (Oct 26, 2019)

I came across this the other day: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ler-velvet-love-it-or-leave-it.1489711/page-2

Post 29


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 26, 2019)

Flying said:


> I came across this the other day: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...ler-velvet-love-it-or-leave-it.1489711/page-2
> 
> Post 29



Remove C18 2n2 cap. Nice! I also increased the R2 1k resistor going into the bottom 1st stage just to keep up with my active pups.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

If you want to reduce the mud, that usually involves cutting the bass going into the distortion stage.  
If you want to cut the bass in the BIG channel, reduce C7 or C8.  Try a 10x reduction and try them one at a time.
If you want to cut the bass in the TIGHT channel, reduce C1 to 10nF.  If that's too much cut, then try 22nF.

How much did you increase R2?  Another way to lower the gain of the BIG channel is to increase R11.  If you go more than about 2.2K, you'll need to increase R8.  The voltage on Q1-C should be approx 4.5V.

Have you tried tweaking the trimpots for best sound?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

I got mine out and played it a bit.  Hmmm.  There is much darkness in this pedal.  




C5, R4 & R5 roll-off the Tight channel treble at 1.2KHz.  C10, R10 & R12-R14 roll-off the Big channel treble at 975Hz.  Cutting C5 and/or C10 in half extends the bandwidth before the JFET distortion stages by an octave.  
With the BRIGHT control all the way up, C19 R26, R27 and the BRIGHT pot roll-off the treble at 490Hz.  The BRIGHT control affects the treble cut above 1KHz.  Deleting C18 only has an effect above 7KHz.  If you want to brighten up the signal after the distortion, then C19 is the capacitor to change.  Cutting C19 in half moves the initial roll-off out to 1KHz and the BRIGHT control range out to above 2KHz.  If that's still not bright enough, _then _delete C18.
Not sure yet if I'm going to mod mine or not.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 26, 2019)

I already got the trimpots dialed in. Removing C18 did the trick for now. I will see if it holds up on a gig environment.


----------

